# bread recipe



## Bluebird (Feb 1, 2006)

I like to bake bread but hubby doesn't like the heavy texture of the one I make. Anyone have a lighter one that they like. Thanks!


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Maybe you could post your recipe and then others could suggest options for lightening?

The first thing that comes to mind is that most complaints about heavy breads are coming from Whole Wheat breads.

For me, I find a 1:1 ratio of bread flour to whole wheat flour is about as dense as DH will eat. I don't buy the Vital Gluten that could be added to Whole Wheat flour.

Other options for softening a whole wheat bread could be trading some ingredients you may be using already: some/all sugar for honey; trading some of the water for whole milk; trading some of the oil for butter.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

There are so many variables just in the wheat. I don't know what kind of wheat you're using and wouldn't really know much about name brands. I grind my own wheat.

Just in my own opinion, and others might disagree, hard red wheat gives a wonderful flavor but a rather dense texture. Hard white wheat gives a much lighter texture but doesn't have as much of that earthy flavor of the red wheat. So I have found that I like blending the two. I've used half red and half white, and it's good. The current bread I'm making as I type this (it's on it's second rise) is 2 parts red to 4 parts white and it has a really nice, light texture but still has some of that hard red wheat flavor. 

In the past, I've added some spelt to the mix but didn't really care for the taste of it all that much if it was over about 1/6 of the total wheat going in. It was ok, and I used what I had, but I never bought any more to replace it when it was gone. 

My recipe calls for honey, and I still use honey. But I also found that I like the flavor of the bread when I substitute blackstrap molasses for half of the honey. 

FWIW, I don't use much oil in my bread. Per loaf, it works out to 1/2 TBSP of olive oil. For the rest of the oil, I substitute 1/6 cup of applesauce, that's still per loaf. Works just fine. (...if you care about how much oil... some don't, and that's ok.) I do use a little coconut oil smeared on the inside of the loaf pans when I bake it to keep it from sticking to the pans, I guess that soaks into the crust.

I don't use a machine of any kind when mixing up the dough, I do it all by hand. Honestly, it's not that hard, and it doesn't get done any faster with a machine, at least not with the size batches I make. I can only make 2 loaves at a time in my tiny RV oven. If I had a regular house sized oven, I'd probably make 5 or 6 at a time but I'd still do it by hand. 

One thing I did figure out, though, was that if I get the dough too dry, it makes for a dry loaf of bread. I like the bread best when the dough is more sticky when it goes into the pans. It's a pain trying to shape sticky dough but to me, it's worth it. 

FWIW, I used to add a little vital wheat gluten but only did that because the recipe I started out with called for it. A month or so ago, I got brave and decided to see what would happen if I didn't add it. The bread turned out just fine. Honestly, I could hardly even tell a difference. Maybe it has something to do with the wheat I'm using as the wheat should already have gluten in it naturally.

Anyway, not sure if any of that was of any interest or not. Just sharing.

Good luck and happy baking!


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

I picked up bread flour by mistake last week and made some white bread it is very nice not heavy at all. 3 cups flour, 1 cup milk, 3 tablespoons butter, salt, one pack of yeast.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

I make my own bread,noodles,pasta,pot pies,pie crust,tortillas,. Gives my hands,arms a workout lol!


----------



## Bluebird (Feb 1, 2006)

Many thanks for your responses. Good info and I am anxious to try the variables. Will let you know. Thanks, Bluebird


----------



## BlackFeather (Jun 17, 2014)

Here is my recipe, I modified one that was given on this site before. I started to make all our own bread when I found out that they put human hair in bread. This is also used for dinner rolls.

1 1/8 cup warm (115) water
1/4 cup sugar, (less if you want or replace with honey ect..)
2 tsp yeast (or a package if you don't buy bulk yeast)
2 tbs dry milk (instead of water and dry milk you can scald and cool 1 1/8 cup milk)
1 tbs gluten (not necessary but best if you use it)
1 tbs vinegar (dough conditioner)
1 tsp salt (or less if your on a low salt diet)
1/4 cup potato flakes (I have used left over mash potatoes)
1/4 cup oil
1 egg
3 - 3 1/2 cups flour
mix with dough hooks 10 minutes, or knead together well, or I do both
rise to double, punch down put into greased loaf pan, raise to double again bake at 375 for 25 to 30 minutes

for rolls instead of putting into pan roll out cut into strips tie into knots or cut triangles and roll into crescents place on greased pan or parchment, raise till double. You can tell when you touch the roll gently and it leaves a dent and doesn't bounce back it is ready to bake at 400 for 10-12 minutes

I have made 100% whole wheat, half and half and 100% white , this works well on any of these breads.


----------



## Staceyy (Jun 16, 2007)

Try using half all-purpose and half white whole wheat flour. Add a Tablespoon of dough enhancer. Dough enhancer will make your bread more spongy, more like Wonder Bread.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

You could do what I did many many years ago when I was a newly wed and wanted to surprise my husband with a loaf of home made bread. I forgot to sift the flour! Prepare a loaf like this and your hubby will really know what "heavy" bread is....


----------



## itsb (Jan 13, 2013)

forecast, or anyone, I'm wantin to try makin some that would be a good bread for sandwitchs,that can be made with out a KA or machine (I have nether) and it needs to be simple (as I am) Ive only tried that beer bread and it was BAD,O-ya I'm a guy so you know what I mean when I say it needs to be simple cause I know nothin bout bakin thanks bob


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

My family likes this one. http://www.kingarthurflour.com/recipes/new-white-breakfast-bread-recipe


----------



## deb_rn (Apr 16, 2010)

Do a search for No Knead Bread Recipes. I had one years ago that was very good! I make mostly dinner rolls now, slice and freeze them. I can take out any number I want to defrost without waste! We have a toaster oven, so we toast them as needed as well.

Debbie


----------



## farmsteader6 (Dec 19, 2014)

I make the no knead breads weekly and my kids and family love it!!! Very easy and delicious!!!


----------



## itsb (Jan 13, 2013)

thanks for the link Terri9630,I will try it as soon as I get my machine (found it on local classified and my DD picked it up for me) thanks to everyone also.:goodjob:


----------



## pmondo (Oct 6, 2007)

skip the vinegar it just will kill the yeast


----------

